# Cold smoking on the Traeger



## denver dave (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone tried the cold smoking option on the Traeger series of smokers. All this talk of bacon has me thinking about buying the add on.


----------



## ciolli (Jan 29, 2010)

I've smoked fish on mine, just propped the door open with a small piece of wood until i achieved the temps i was after. Not ideal but it got the job done.

Ha maybe i should have read your entire post... no i have not tried the add on. But somebody on here fashioned up a dryer hose from the exhaust on their traeger to dump into their gas grill and cold smoked that way.


----------



## greendrake (Feb 15, 2010)

You'd think there has to be a simple way to manufacture a little extension on the stack and make a little cold smokehouse for doing cheeses and such.  If someone has done this, please share it.  For cold smoking I just use my Cookshack.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't have one yet, But why couldn't you use an Amazing-Smoker on the drip tray?


----------

